# Mad that Bell charging more for Iphone-Ipad data plan? Is that legal



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

*Really Mad at Bell. Charging more for data share plan. Is that legal?*

I signed a three year contract with Bell last August. In it was a data share plan 6 GB for use with Iphone and Ipad for $30 a month. 
Today I phoned to see how to get my IPad on the Bell network, and I was told that the data plan I signed up for no longer exists. I had a really snippy CSR as well. 
I argued that my recent Bell bill still had the 6GB data share for IPad-Smart on it. He said it didn't matter. 
This has really infuriated me. 
Has anyone else had this problem? Or am I simply screwed.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Janeymac said:


> I signed a three year contract with Bell last August. In it was a data share plan 6 GB for use with Iphone and Ipad for $30 a month.
> Today I phoned to see how to get my IPad on the Bell network, and I was told that the data plan I signed up for no longer exists. I had a really snippy CSR as well.
> I argued that my recent Bell bill still had the 6GB data share for IPad-Smart on it. He said it didn't matter.
> This has really infuriated me.
> Has anyone else had this problem? Or am I simply screwed.


The only sense I can make of this is that you have very little experience as a consumer. Advertising a certain rate and then increasing it later is a common practice - it must be legal in this country for so many to get away with it. 

Examples include banks that offer a reduced interest rate - to get the consumer committed to a certain level of debt - then raise that rate to market levels or whatever they can get away with. So read the offer carefully when you sign up. 

Here is another example - I signed up for a "promotional offer" from Telus for my iPhone, an offer that expires tomorrow, I think. I know it's a good rate, and I fully expect that if I make any changes, I will lose that good rate. You seem to have taken advantage of a time-limited rate.

Another aspect of being a careful consumer is to do some comparison before you buy. I make it a rule of thumb to always compare three similar products before I buy - whether I am spending $3 or $ 30,000. It looks like you have not compared your Bell plan to others. For example, the Telus plan that I have, and which I consider to be a good rate, gives me 5 gigs per month of data for $ 60 plus taxes. A 6th gig would cost me an additional $ 50 plus (I think that's the rate). So if you have paid $ 65 for 6 gigs, that sure is better than $ 115 plus taxes for 6 gigs. 

So the real question for you is, what is the CURRENT rate with Bell, Telus, etc etc for the kind of plan that you actually want? And do they have any current "promotions"?

And yes, you are gonna get screwed no matter what, because these corporations are out to maximize their profits.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

I disagree with Dr. T. You signed up for a certain rate and are paying for it, therefore, you deserve to be able to use it. You are not asking to change your service just include your ipad. I would think if anything that would be like getting a new phone (pay$35).

I would suggest you call again and again, if you have to, to get someone who sees things your way.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

tethering?


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

singingcrow said:


> I disagree with Dr. T. You signed up for a certain rate and are paying for it, therefore, you deserve to be able to use it. You are not asking to change your service just include your ipad. I would think if anything that would be like getting a new phone (pay$35).
> 
> I would suggest you call again and again, if you have to, to get someone who sees things your way.


Thanks for your reply. I am not trying to include my ipad. It was already included in the original price I was given. On my original contract and on the bill I get every month is written: "6 GB data share for Ipad and Iphone"
So, I intend to fight this. And if I have to I will get rid of all my Bell products. 
2 home phone lines, two cell phones, a fax line and internet.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Janeymac said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am not trying to include my ipad. It was already included in the original price I was given. On my original contract and on the bill I get every month is written: "6 GB data share for Ipad and Iphone"
> So, I intend to fight this. And if I have to I will get rid of all my Bell products.
> 2 home phone lines, two cell phones, a fax line and internet.


If it was written on your bill that way then that is a legally binding agreement. They are free to change it—after the three year contract is up.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

singingcrow said:


> I disagree with Dr. T. You signed up for a certain rate and are paying for it, therefore, you deserve to be able to use it. You are not asking to change your service just include your ipad. I would think if anything that would be like getting a new phone (pay$35).
> 
> I would suggest you call again and again, if you have to, to get someone who sees things your way.


If what you suggest would work, I'd be all for it. But the original poster did seem to be asking for a change of plan, and so loses out. That's the rule of the corporations. They want our money and they set up the rules so they can grab it.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Janeymac said:


> ... I am not trying to include my ipad. It was already included in the original price I was given. On my original contract and on the bill I get every month is written: "6 GB data share for Ipad and Iphone"
> So, I intend to fight this. And if I have to I will get rid of all my Bell products.
> 2 home phone lines, two cell phones, a fax line and internet.


Oh, that is the contract you have? Then by all means insist on it.

Is there any way to take the printed contract and or monthly bill, and put it in the face of a Bell person, and insist on them honouring the contract? With Telus, that is not possible as far as I know - they no longer have offices where you can take your beefs.

Since you have a written affirmation of the contract, which they refuse to honour, how about contacting the media in your location? One of the media outlets must have a consumer advocate.


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

Dr T said:


> If what you suggest would work, I'd be all for it. But the original poster did seem to be asking for a change of plan, and so loses out. That's the rule of the corporations. They want our money and they set up the rules so they can grab it.


Hi, I am the original poster. I am not looking for a change of plan. I have a plan. It's written on my bill. It's just that the minute I opted to use it, by sharing data with Ipad, they took the plan away. Said it would cost more. Said that that original plan was no longer available.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I remember this Bell promotion, I considered it myself when I was thinking of moving our phones from Fido. The data plan was $30 with the option to add sharing to it for $10 extra per month. Here is the text of the promotion I have saved from the time:

"iPhone 4 Promotion Details–Including iPad Offer:
-From July 30 to September 30th get 6GB of data for only $30 per month with unlimited Wi-Fi in over 750 locations including all Starbucks in Canada.

- Have an iPad too? For an additional $10 per month, you can share the data between both your iPhone 4 and iPad."

I agree the billing naming is misleading, but, It is meant to indicate that the particular data plan in question could be shared, not that it DOES sharing.

Subsequently, to add sharing outside of the promotional window is a change of plan.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

When dealing with Bell in a dispute:

1 Get your facts together
2 Write a letter to the office of the president (email)
3 Phone the office of the President (document all names, times, etc.)
4 Write the CRTC
5 There is a telecom complaints dept. - google it

You will win your dispute if your facts are correct. Bell will always relent. 


Good luck.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

One word sums up this horrible service. BELL

I would switch to a company that knows what they are doing. Bell has proven over and over again that they care nothing for the consumer and will soak up every penny that you have.

You have a contract....they MUST abide by it.


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

Dr T said:


> If what you suggest would work, I'd be all for it. But the original poster did seem to be asking for a change of plan, and so loses out. That's the rule of the corporations. They want our money and they set up the rules so they can grab it.


The original poster--me--is not asking for a new plan. 
I just want to fully use the one I signed up for.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Janeymac said:


> The original poster--me--is not asking for a new plan.
> I just want to fully use the one I signed up for.


You have the one you signed up for!

Did you, during the offer period, sign up for the $10 iPad sharing to go along with the data plan?

The plan you have is designed to be shared, but does not include sharing, which is $10 per month additional.


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

There was never any mention of this being a promotion.it was simply my data plan. There was no mention, or words on my contract, that I would have to pay $10 more.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Janeymac said:


> There was never any mention of this being a promotion.it was simply my data plan. There was no mention, or words on my contract, that I would have to pay $10 more.


Well, that was the data plan structure offered. (Unless you had a corporate or retentions plan not publicly available.)


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I remember this Bell promotion, I considered it myself when I was thinking of moving our phones from Fido. The data plan was $30 with the option to add sharing to it for $10 extra per month. Here is the text of the promotion I have saved from the time:
> 
> "iPhone 4 Promotion Details–Including iPad Offer:
> -From July 30 to September 30th get 6GB of data for only $30 per month with unlimited Wi-Fi in over 750 locations including all Starbucks in Canada.
> ...


It sounds like that's what you have right there. If you stick with your current plan your rate won't change, if you add in the ipad they should be charging you the $30 plus whatever the current rate is for data sharing. That's how any contract works. If you got some sort of deal that your $30 includes the ipad too then you should either call back or go into a bell store and talk to them about it. At the most they should only be charging sort of 1 time fee and that's it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a student plan with Virgin and they do try to get me to switch,
But, There is no way I'll ever switch plans, I have the Super Tab plan,

I had the pay as you go plan before they sold out to Bell,
But found a secret $55. plan hidden on their website,
It was the equivalent of a student plan, Except they gave it to me for life.

So long as I never cancel the plan, I'm on it.

Lol


----------

